# Best Chocolate Cake Ever



## Knittinginmass

You will love this cake. Since I made it, my husband refuses to order anything in a restaurant. Try it, I know you'll agree. Robin in MA


----------



## sam0767

Sounds yummy!!!


----------



## Irish knitter

Is it better than Costco's cake????......


----------



## rujam

Sounds yummy but can you tell me what a stick of butter weighs please?


----------



## sam0767

A stick of butter here in U.S. is 1/2 cup.


----------



## kareb

rujam said:


> Sounds yummy but can you tell me what a stick of butter weighs please?


1 stick of butter is 1/4 lb. = 4 ounces = 113.398 grams.


----------



## yarnbomb

rujam said:


> Sounds yummy but can you tell me what a stick of butter weighs please?


4 oz in the US


----------



## yarnbomb

rujam said:


> Sounds yummy but can you tell me what a stick of butter weighs please?[/quote
> 
> Oops, double post


----------



## MzKnitCro

Yum Costco cake . Wish they sold it in individual sizes .



Irish knitter said:


> Is it better than Costco's cake????......


----------



## rujam

kareb said:


> 1 stick of butter is 1/4 lb. = 4 ounces = 113.398 grams.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Joy Marshall

rujam said:


> Sounds yummy but can you tell me what a stick of butter weighs please?


I think it is a quarter of a pound. I say "think" because here in Canada we are metric and the recipe is probably American and they aren't on metric.


----------



## BlueJay21

Joy Marshall said:


> I think it is a quarter of a pound. I say "think" because here in Canada we are metric and the recipe is probably American and they aren't on metric.


I live in Langley and I buy butter by the pound.


----------



## BlueJay21

Knittinginmass said:


> You will love this cake. Since I made it, my husband refuses to order anything in a restaurant. Try it, I know you'll agree. Robin in MA


The cake sounds good, but I am a bit confused with the recipe. I copied it to my recipe file and reorganized the ingredients to the order in which they are used. It seems that somehow the instructions are repeated, although not exactly. Am I confused or is something missing? I would love to bake this cake.


----------



## Joy Marshall

BlueJay21 said:


> I live in Langley and I buy butter by the pound.


Part of the wrapper on my butter is gone but in the part I have it says 454 grams. Which equals a pound. I very rarely buy butter. I do buy unsweetened chocolate occasionally and the packages aren't as big as they used to be, but the price isn't less. Go figure.


----------



## MzKnitCro

It is broken down into 2 parts, the cake and the frosting. Hope this helps.



BlueJay21 said:


> The cake sounds good, but I am a bit confused with the recipe. I copied it to my recipe file and reorganized the ingredients to the order in which they are used. It seems that somehow the instructions are repeated, although not exactly. Am I confused or is something missing? I would love to bake this cake.


----------



## st1tch

My mum would love that, so I'm going to bookmark it and make it for her next time we go. Thank you.


----------



## Knittinginmass

Yes where it seems to be repeated it is the recipe for the Frosting. If you look again you will see FROSTING at the end.


----------



## BlueJay21

Knittinginmass said:


> Yes where it seems to be repeated it is the recipe for the Frosting. If you look again you will see FROSTING at the end.


I have reread the recipe and still find it confusing. However, it is a recipe I can work with when I decide to make the cake.


----------



## MzKnitCro

It does appear to be repeating. It starts over again in the paragraph after Pour into pans.



Knittinginmass said:


> Yes where it seems to be repeated it is the recipe for the Frosting. If you look again you will see FROSTING at the end.


----------

